# Hello From Atlanta



## gizmoman (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hey folks---My name is Keith...I am a Professional Chef for 10 years..
Love to hunt--Had shoulder surgery so my Compound days are over..( Want to buy a Browning "COMBUSTION" bow with all the goodies and a hard case. I have one FS-FT)

I will post that where it belongs.. I love food and love to Create dishes.. My wife loves that..Shes a Critical Care Nurse here in the Big ATL..

I donated a Kidney to her 3 years ago ..Her kidneys where failing.. Knew that walking into the marriage ,Although NEVER thought I could or would match to DONATE--Never hesitated..lets go get this done I told her. She is doing GREAT..We are truly blessed. I am taking her to Florida to renew our vows on the beach on our 5th wedding anniversary..

Anyway.. Looking for my first CB--Any out there FS let me know. and Thank You all for having me..
Here to help with Food Ideas or issues, just drop me a line.. Glad to assist

Be safe

Chef Keith Schroeder CCC-Gizmoman*


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome: Glad to hear you and your wife are doing good. 

:izza:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! great to have people like you here!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good luck.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to AT. :darkbeer:

Did my time in Atlanta.. Have since been pardoned and now live back in the sticks of NW Arkansas. LOL! 

I've logged more seat time on 400 and 285 than I would ever care to mention.. ukey:

Still have a sister that lives there, and a brother in Braselton.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. I wish you and your Wife the best.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Keith. Have fun here.


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

:welcome: to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

gizmoman said:


> *Hey folks---My name is Keith...I am a Professional Chef for 10 years..
> Love to hunt--Had shoulder surgery so my Compound days are over..( Want to buy a Browning "COMBUSTION" bow with all the goodies and a hard case. I have one FS-FT)
> 
> I will post that where it belongs.. I love food and love to Create dishes.. My wife loves that..Shes a Critical Care Nurse here in the Big ATL..
> ...


Welcome to AT, Keith! Thanks for sharing a little about you and your wife...I hope she's an archer too?! Be sure to let her know she's welcome anytime!Happy shooting(and cooking)!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

